# Timing cover torque



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

For a while I have been noticing coolant (green, definately not oil) collecting in the top recess between the timing chain cover and the block. At first, I thought it was a leaky thermostat housing gasket. I replaced it, but that wasn't the problem. Retightened the upper radiator hose, etc, with no effect. 

I am inclined to suspect the problem is due to a slight leak around the cover gasket. One of the top bolts (passenger side) seemed snug (>15 ft-lbs). The other top bolt was probably only around 10 or so ft-lbs. I retorqued it to around 15-16. Hope this resolves the issue. Doesn't appear to be leaking, but haven't thoroughly tested/driven yet, just idled for about 5 minutes.

But what is the correct torque for the timing cover bolts and nuts? I have one source that says 15 ft-lbs, another that says 30 ft-lbs. What is the most you would tighten?

TIA


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would go about 12 pounds. 30 is waaaay too tight. That's rod bolt territory. Have you checked the rubber O ring that goes between the intake manifold and the timing cover?? BTW, I've never used a torque wrench on a Pontiac timing cover. Just a 3/8 drive hand ratchet and "common sense".


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I would go about 12 pounds. 30 is waaaay too tight. That's rod bolt territory. Have you checked the rubber O ring that goes between the intake manifold and the timing cover?? BTW, I've never used a torque wrench on a Pontiac timing cover. Just a 3/8 drive hand ratchet and "common sense".


Thanks for the feedback, I think you are correct.

Haven't taken anything apart and, FWIW, timing chain, cover, water pump, gaskets and seals were replaced about 5K miles ago. But, now that you mention it, is the o-ring in that one junction above (on top) of the cover where it meets the intake? There does appear to be stain on the cover underneath that point, it would naturally be likely to collect in the recess I mentioned.

I just got back from a 15 minute drive, and the leak appears to have stopped, so I am going to assume that tightening that one side (coincidentally underneath the intake-timing cover junction) proved effective.

I don't work on this stuff enough to be comfortable differentiating between what would seem like common sense and being covertly important, so I prefer to go the naive question route to the more experience when possible

As an aside, is it OK to further torque oil pan bolts to possibly reduce leaks, or is that a bad idea.

Thanks again


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'70, you are doing the right thing. I've been "wrenching' all my adult life (and before) and kind of have a "feel" for torque. that said, on oil pans and valve covers, which are stamped steel, use a 1/4" drive short ratchet and get them just snug. Or better yet, a nut driver (hand type, NOT drill!). Hard to go to tight with those. If you over-tighten, you will pull the metal in, and increase leakage problems. Just snug.


----------

